# Font style on HD 8"



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Is there any way to change the font on a HD 8"?

I have not been able to find a way.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you're reading a book, tap near the top to get the menu bar. There's an "Aa" icon that will let you select font style and size, also margins and line spacing, and your preferred color scheme.

Nothing similar in the browser as far as I know, though with the 'accessibility' setting, you can set the preferred default print size.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks,  I found it,but a little bit trickier to get to than on my Voyage for some reason.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah . . . depending on where you touch it can advance the page instead.  I generally aim for the middle and pretty near the top. It also works to swipe up from the bottom or down from the top and then tap pretty much anywhere on the page for the menu icons at the top to appear.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, I can do it easily now by swiping down from the top, up from the bottom does not seem to do much, but that's ok.  Strange thing the book I am looking at now is not using the set font, but rather one like what I am typing in.  It must be something he publisher established, and is not changeable.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> Yes, I can do it easily now by swiping down from the top, up from the bottom does not seem to do much, but that's ok. Strange thing the book I am looking at now is not using the set font, but rather one like what I am typing in. It must be something he publisher established, and is not changeable.


A publisher has the option to designate a 'publisher font' and they're supposed to make it optional. So the kindleer can use it or not as THEY choose. But sometimes the publisher will use a font and lock it. . . . not smart business, but there you have it. I do tend to think that when that happens it's an error rather than something they've done on purpose. At least, I hope so!


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

That explains a lot.


----------

